# "PÚBLICO" da próxima Sexta-Feira



## Iceberg (20 Fev 2007 às 17:27)

Olá. Boa Tarde a todos e, já agora, Bom Carnaval!  

Para os apreciadores, na próxima Sexta-Feira, 23 Fev, o jornal Público vai estar nas bancas com o DVD do filme "An Inconvenient Truth".

Não sei qual o preço, mas deve sempre compensar ...

Eu, pelo menos, vou comprar para a minha videoteca.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 17:50)

Espetaculo vou preseguir o Jornal nesse dia   mesmo acreditando no Arrefecimento.


----------

